# Feedback on this pedigree?



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dam: Elka vom Haus Dooling Elka vom Haus Dooling

Sire: Aik vom Wolfssprung Aik vom Wolfssprung

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

:bump:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like the breeding of the female. Not so much the male, but that is personal taste. The litter would be linebred on Crok who could bring handler aggression, very long backs and the fuglies. Not sure the breeding is balanced enough for my tastes, but my tastes are different than others.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

This isn't really any help at all, or any insight either, but on video I've always seen dogs I like from Vom Hessenstein.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like Fero over Greif


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do like Susan's dogs at Haus Dooling. Spunky and good tempered.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a dog out of Vero. Very good targeting(full grip even bad angle), high prey, quiet on a sleeve, fight and try to stop helper during stick drive. The down side are barking, very slow mature. He pulled high scores in B and C.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

by "barking" you mean that high pitch prey drive squeal?


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

EMH said:


> by "barking" you mean that high pitch prey drive squeal?




Yes and no. I dont know how to describe it. The breeder in Germany told me that a lot of pups from Vero have barking problem. Also they tend to have handler aggression. German magazine shows a picture of Kebernik’s bloody messed up hand caused by Vero, but my dog never came back at me. He could take pressure from handler. I guess with the right female. And Vero throws slow mature pups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Ah ok, gotcha. Which German magazine is this?


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

EMH said:


> Ah ok, gotcha. Which German magazine is this?























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Wonder if they are talking about leaking drive type of bark/screaming?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Way too much drive for my taste. Could see some handler aggression and leaking( screaming) of drives in some of pups, when they mature. Doesn’t mean it’s not good breeding for some, just too much extreme dogs and genetics for me.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I’ve seen 4 offsprings from Vero. I really like prey and fight drive. They are angry though. the barking is not mature. It’s not screaming to me it’s just not mature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

